# Chihiros  Aquasky vs Chihiros  series



## DavidW (6 Oct 2016)

Do both the Chihiros LED models use the same LEDs? I'm starting up a 55 litre tank and am unsure which would be best. Some of the plants I want to grow require the equivalent of 1w per litre. The 40cm Aquasky has less power the the A series but it's more expensive. 

What would be best?

Thanks


----------



## rebel (6 Oct 2016)

Get two of the A series. Not sure whether there is much comparative data on them.


----------



## parotet (6 Oct 2016)

Hi all

I own a Chihiros AquaSky LED fixture, a nice piece of equipment that I have been using now for +1 year without any problem. Curiously when I bought it, the A series was cheaper but also less powerful and slightly different in the design compared to the current A model. Some days ago, I was amazed to see that the A series keeps on being cheaper than AquaSky series but that the output is now higher.

Jordi


----------



## DavidW (6 Oct 2016)

parotet said:


> A series keeps on being cheaper than AquaSky series but that the output is now higher.


This confused me too, that's why I was wondering if the LEDs or PAR was different. I do like the look of the Aquasky thought. Have you tried growing plants which require 1w+ a litre like Glossostigma Elatinoides or Hemianthus Callitrichoides 'Cuba'?


----------



## parotet (6 Oct 2016)

DavidW said:


> I was wondering if the LEDs or PAR was different


No idea at all, sorry



DavidW said:


> Have you tried growing plants which require 1w+ a litre like Glossostigma Elatinoides or Hemianthus Callitrichoides 'Cuba'?


Sure, you will grow whatever you want under these lights. Luckily for most of us, they come with a dimmer

Jordi


----------



## Manisha (6 Oct 2016)

Perhaps your paying for the asthetics of the aquasky http://www.hinterfeld.com/chihiros-...72w-high-ouput-led-lamp-plant-light-20-60cm/? In contrast to Jordi's experience - I have an A Series http://www.hinterfeld.com/chihiros-...um-high-output-led-lamp-12-39w-light-20-60cm/ I find it grand but like Jordi, glad of the dimmer, I'd choose the A-Series budget wise & thinks its easier to reduce intensity by raising the unit or adding floating plants


----------



## DavidW (6 Oct 2016)

Thanks for the info, I think I'm going to go with the A Series, it's more powerful has a dimmer and is only £33. I think this will be much better than the aqua one nano light that cam with the 55 litre tank


----------



## DavidW (7 Oct 2016)

Just heard back from the manufacturer. They do use the same LEDs the main difference in cost is down to the stand. The Aquasky has a more high end stand so is more expensive although the A Series is brighter.


----------



## Manisha (7 Oct 2016)

DavidW said:


> Just heard back from the manufacturer. They do use the same LEDs the main difference in cost is down to the stand. The Aquasky has a more high end stand so is more expensive although the A Series is brighter.



Wondered if this was the case... glad you've decided on a light. Look forward to a journal. I've this tank myself & hope to set it up after Christmas. What filter are you hoping to use?


----------



## DavidW (7 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> What filter are you hoping to use


I got the tank second hand and the previous owner had taken out the internal filter and was using a Aqua One Aquis 500 external filter in it's place so I'm going to use that I did toy with the idea of using the jbl e1501 I have but that would be serious overkill .


----------



## Manisha (7 Oct 2016)

I like how aqua one state two values for their flow rate, operating (350) & maximum (500). The JBL is very attractive also. Depends on your fauna plans I guess? The included spray bar is a bonus.


----------



## kadoxu (11 Oct 2016)

Can these lights be on a timer? I have a couple of LED lights, but when disconnected and reconnected, they go to the next light mode.


----------



## parotet (11 Oct 2016)

kadoxu said:


> Can these lights be on a timer? I have a couple of LED lights, but when disconnected and reconnected, they go to the next light mode.



No problem, I have the AquaSky model on a timer and it stays on the light level you select 

Jordi


----------



## Manisha (11 Oct 2016)

parotet said:


> No problem, I have the AquaSky model on a timer and it stays on the light level you select
> 
> Jordi


 + 1 for the A-series too


----------



## Jim.. (12 Oct 2016)

Hey Guys 

How hot do these fixtures get?


----------



## kadoxu (13 Oct 2016)

From what it says in a few places, less than 50ºC after 24hours of continous use.


----------



## Jack Reilly (14 Oct 2016)

I have the Chihiros Aquasky 452. After just four hours of having one of the two panels on, the heatsink is too hot to hold my fingers on for more than 5 seconds. I'm thinking of getting a small fan to point at the heatsinks for summer...


----------



## parotet (14 Oct 2016)

Jack Reilly said:


> I have the Chihiros Aquasky 452. After just four hours of having one of the two panels on, the heatsink is too hot to hold my fingers on for more than 5 seconds. I'm thinking of getting a small fan to point at the heatsinks for summer...



My 361 gets hot after some hours but you can perfectly handle it. Maybe other users can help you but I think the larger the light is the hotter it will get with this model as in your case you have the double of led (compared to mine) but the heatsink surface is not increased proportionally.

Jordi


----------



## JamieB (14 Oct 2016)

Just bought a 401 thanks to this thread, may be a LITTLE bit overkill for my low tech tank but will use the dimmer


----------



## Manisha (14 Oct 2016)

Jim.. said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> How hot do these fixtures get?



I haven't had much heat off the A - Series although I run mine on the middle setting, it may be different on a higher one. When doing maintenance I accidentally left the light on & after a 10 hour photoperiod it was still the same!


----------



## Jim.. (14 Oct 2016)

Jack Reilly said:


> I have the Chihiros Aquasky 452. After just four hours of having one of the two panels on, the heatsink is too hot to hold my fingers on for more than 5 seconds. I'm thinking of getting a small fan to point at the heatsinks for summer...



This was my main concern with a less expensive product, the heatsink.   Went to my lfs today to check out lighting, none of the led fixtures were hot, only warm to the touch.  Although they had only been on for approximately 3hrs so maybe not a fair comparison.

I take it your 2nd panel is ok?


----------



## Staticrzr (14 Oct 2016)

DavidW said:


> Just heard back from the manufacturer. They do use the same LEDs the main difference in cost is down to the stand. The Aquasky has a more high end stand so is more expensive although the A Series is brighter.


Sry to let you know but they are not using the same LED. I'VE also spoke with the manufacturer and seems like the aquasky unit uses 0.5w led and the A series uses 0.33w LED. They are not giving any info about the par levels but from the other people's findings looks like both are good enough.


----------



## DavidW (14 Oct 2016)

The email I received said the only difference was the stand and the power, but looking at the spec I can see that 24w from 72 leds works out to 0.33. Not that I'm too bothered It's more powerful and I only paid £28.99 delivered


----------



## Jack Reilly (14 Oct 2016)

Jim.. said:


> This was my main concern with a less expensive product, the heatsink.   Went to my lfs today to check out lighting, none of the led fixtures were hot, only warm to the touch.  Although they had only been on for approximately 3hrs so maybe not a fair comparison.
> 
> I take it your 2nd panel is ok?


They both get hot but I have them staggered so only one gets hot at a time. Both panels are on for four hours with one hour overlap.

The heat might not be a problem as the heatsink is just doing it's job. Were any of the lights you checked at your LFS the ADA Aquasky? I've heard they get hot too so if they get as hot as the chihiros then there's nothing to worry about. That's what I'm trying to find out.

Also there is a dimmer which might help reduce heat but I don't use it.


----------



## Jim.. (15 Oct 2016)

Jack Reilly said:


> They both get hot but I have them staggered so only one gets hot at a time. Both panels are on for four hours with one hour overlap.
> 
> The heat might not be a problem as the heatsink is just doing it's job. Were any of the lights you checked at your LFS the ADA Aquasky? I've heard they get hot too so if they get as hot as the chihiros then there's nothing to worry about. That's what I'm trying to find out.
> 
> Also there is a dimmer which might help reduce heat but I don't use it.



No ADA unfortunately, would be nice to have a comparison.  They had Arcadia, Zetlight, Kessil and a few others.  I could pick up and hold them all, the Kessil was actually cool to the touch.

I don't think it's right that the unit is too hot to handle.


----------



## bridgey_c (17 Oct 2016)

I took a few PAR readings from the A series today. A dimmer is essential!!

My dimmer is the standard one and has 7 settings. Lets call 1 the lowest and 7 the brightest.

On setting 2 it gives par values between 22-35 at the substrate (60cm from the light). Mid 40's mid water.

Setting 3 gives between 30-45 at the substrate. 75 mid water

Setting 4 gives 40-60 at the substrate.

That's more than enough light for me so i gave up at this point.

I was using a seneye sensor borrowed from a marine shop. The owner said it had been tested against an expensive apogee meter and gave similar readings.


----------



## DavidW (17 Oct 2016)

Got my A series in the post today. It nice looking at very very bright. I've just setup a aquanano 55 tank and was using the standard led light that came with the tank. The A series is in a different league it's so much brighter.

Very happy with it so far


----------



## rebel (17 Oct 2016)

bridgey_c said:


> I took a few PAR readings from the A series today. A dimmer is essential!!
> 
> My dimmer is the standard one and has 7 settings. Lets call 1 the lowest and 7 the brightest.
> 
> ...


I've got my A series at brightness 6 on a 30cm cube. I'd better turn it down....


----------



## Staticrzr (18 Oct 2016)

those par readings are trough the water or through the air? what size of A series were you using?


----------



## bridgey_c (18 Oct 2016)

They were for the 60cm (601) version and through water


----------



## bridgey_c (18 Oct 2016)

On no! my apologies. I mixed my measurements up. These reading are correctly taken at the substrate but the distance from light to substrate in the chihiros case is 38cm.

I was measuring the PAR of my ADA grand solar too. This distance from light to substrate is 60cm and I got the two mixed up.


----------



## kadoxu (18 Oct 2016)

What kind of device are you using to get the readings? Seneye?


----------



## bridgey_c (18 Oct 2016)

Yes the seneye.

One point I would make about the chihiros is the sharp drop off in light from the middle to the edge and corners. Ideally I would like to raise it another 5-10 cm and use a slightly higher power setting. The stem plants that grow to the surface at the back of the tank will recieve very low light levels at their tips because obviously the thin strip of lights, only slightly above the water level, doesn't have the spread to hit these areas. Im not sure if this is really a problem though.

My ADA pendant, raised high above the water, gives a much more even coverage. Using just the two cfl's it gives a par of mid 40's over the entire substrate


----------



## kadoxu (18 Oct 2016)

Are you tilting the sensor in the direction of the light, or do you keep it flat on all measurements?


----------



## bridgey_c (18 Oct 2016)

Tilting


----------



## kadoxu (20 Oct 2016)

Does anyone know where I can find a stainless steel stand for these?
Looks like @Hinterfeld.com only sells it on a bundle with lights.

*EDIT:*
Finally found it on amazon and ebay...


----------



## bridgey_c (20 Oct 2016)

Did you find one that is adjustable in height kadoxu?

Can you post the link please


----------



## kadoxu (20 Oct 2016)

I think that these are adjustable... there seems to be a screw to hold the stainless steel parts. It's sold by hinterfeld on ebay, althought they don't have it available on the website (and they are cheaper too)
Ebay item number 322207854959


----------



## kadoxu (20 Oct 2016)

If it's not adjustable, it has at least 2 positions...


----------

